# First bay outing



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Took the Ultra to the bay this morning. 12 walleye, smallie and sheeps. Great morning out there. Here is the report ... http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=423056


----------



## Salmonous Maximus (Jan 28, 2004)

That's a pretty damn impressive haul of fish for the first time out! Good work


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

thats a awsome catch there, how far offshore did you go? ive wanted to take mine out to the hotponds one day


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Congrats! Uh, addicted yet? :lol:


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

2-3 miles or so.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

dang i would get a little nervous out there that far. i know they do in the ocean though


----------

